# TUTORIAL: Bypass Megaupload Restriction for Indian Users!



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys!
Now-a-days we see some restrictions for Indian users on Megaupload, like:



> All download slots (500) assigned to your country (India) are in use.
> Please try again later.


But following method works gr8 to overcome this problem!  

*STEP 1:* Goto following site:

*www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php

*STEP 2.* Type the megaupload link in the textbox where * is already written.

*STEP 3.* Uncheck all the options, like "No Cookies, No Scripts, No Images, Hide Referrer, Hide User Agent, Hide Title, Hide Header"

*STEP 4.* Click on the button "I agree an wish to surf anonymously".

And VOILLA, the LIMIT for Indian users will be no more there  

*PS:* Afaik, this tutorial is not Illegal and the method used above it totally legal. But if admins think that it doesnt come under forum rules, then pls remove the thread!


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 8, 2006)

Amazing, I had just stuck off megaupload.


----------



## montsa007 (May 10, 2006)

Edit: FatBeing
Mind your language, please


----------



## soham (May 10, 2006)

Great stuff but rapidshare still can find that you are using an IP other than yours.


----------



## go4saket (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Vishaal.... Its a good little trick...


----------



## PinKLip (May 11, 2006)

Gr8 find vishal
I have to try this
Thanks


----------



## aku (May 11, 2006)

Eazy stuff.. datz wat proxys r there fr.. lol.. newayz nice 1


----------



## jay4u (May 11, 2006)

gr8 work bro.... keep it up... nice little trick you had in ur bags.....


----------



## dreams (May 12, 2006)

Nowadays this is a gr8 problem.. was searchin for a soln 4 a long time.. timely one and also thnx for the find..


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 12, 2006)

Thank you Vishal. I was also trying to figure out how to solve this problem


----------



## mariner (May 13, 2006)

you can also go here ,type the link from megaupload, bypass the download restrictions and start downloading.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 13, 2006)

The URL isnt available, Its saying:



> *The requested URL was not found on this server.*


----------



## saiaspire (May 13, 2006)

Is there anyway we can bypass Rapidshare???


----------



## vysakh (May 14, 2006)

premium account is the only solution for rapidshare


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2006)

There are many solutions actually but I am not sure whether they are legal or not. 



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> Now-a-days we see some restrictions for Indian users on Megaupload, like:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this! I was wondering how to get rid of the stupid limit.


----------



## sanju (May 15, 2006)

just install alexa toolbar in IE
it will solve your problem from megaupload


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 16, 2006)

It works !!!!...thanx a lot !!!!!!!


----------



## mariner (May 16, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> The URL isnt available, Its saying:



check it out now brother !definetly works !


----------



## Kniwor (May 16, 2006)

there are a lot of proxies u can use, and as soon as a few people start using it... it will be useless....


----------



## prophet of the pimps (May 16, 2006)

why use megaupload?

yousendit.com is better. or find a forum with a nice upload limit. host your file there and send the link to other people.


----------



## vysakh (May 17, 2006)

dont install the alexa toolbar. its spyware


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2006)

Very True!!!
------------
------------


----------



## Akshay (May 21, 2006)

Even guardster returns error at times like a new page open with a "0".
It happens after u have downloaded for a while (my frnd never faced this prb.)

If this happens, I just close the window, clear private data (cookies, history, etc.) & guardster starts working again...


----------



## Akshay (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Alexa Toolbar*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> dont install the alexa toolbar. its spyware



Rite... For me Zone Alarm anti spyware reports alexa as spyware and removes 
the entries automatically from the registry. 

I have Rapidshare Golden Pack 2006. But b4 installing I want to know 
if it is legal to use RSGP? My friend have already received a warning from Rapidshare for using leechers and ids he got from RSGP


----------



## anushka (Jun 5, 2006)

thx I'll try this


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 5, 2006)

@akshay, itz illegal since it z like a kg. but rapid leecher is legal


----------



## sanju (Jun 5, 2006)

using your trick vishal
letus see what happen


----------



## loafer (Jun 9, 2006)

oye thank u ji. It works! repped u.


----------



## pnd (Jun 10, 2006)

goto 

www.proxy4free.com

from the proxy page list, get a proxy , insert in your browsers connection setting with proper port used....enjoy!


----------



## batsD1 (Jun 12, 2006)

vysakh said:
			
		

> premium account is the only solution for rapidshare




Not so. DL from rapidshare then disconnect and reconnect again and no more time limit problems. It works


----------



## ashfame (Jun 13, 2006)

vishal ur method is not working anymore!!
after clicking on the agree button, page loads & before it loads completely it vanishes & started loading again & then again & so on..
it nevers load fully.
wht to do?


----------



## anushka (Jun 16, 2006)

Is not working I tried alot but all waste.

can plz tell another solution.

plz


----------



## Akshay (Jun 16, 2006)

Finally Hide IP Platinum is working for me to help me download from RAPIDSHARE and megaupload...

If u cannot download from RAPIDSHARE using Hide IP, try this:

1. First check all ur applications connecting to the net are not active like Antivirus update, s.w updates, etc. 

2. Then start Hide IP Platinum and select HIDE IP.

3. Meanwhile dont open any browser, messengr, etc.

4. Once ur fake IP is set, then start using ur net.

It seems that even if one appli. is accessing the net b4 Hide IP changes ur IP, Rapidshare wont work. So be careful.

In case u get "already downloading" error, just change ur IP....

Hide IP works the best for me in Firefox 1.5


----------



## anushka (Jun 21, 2006)

any other idea except this


----------



## tosh_mine (Jul 14, 2006)

this trick isnt working any more.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2006)

*Megaupload:Bypass "All download slots in use*

*For Firefox:*
First go to 

Code:

*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
Click Install Now to install addon.
Restart FF. Tool-->User Agent Switcher--->Options--->Options
Click User Agents--->Add
Type this:
+ Description: MEGAUPLOAD
+ User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Alexa Toolbar)
Click OK twice to finish adding User Agent.

From now, before downloading any file on megaupload just go Tools--> User Agent Switcher--->MEGAUPLOAD.

*For IE:*

Start/run->> type regedit -> ok
Go to: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Wi ndows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform]

Note: if U use IE 7
go to: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Wi ndows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

Right click on Post Platform > New > String Value > type Alexa Toolbar > ok

Now U can download from megaupload without error : "All download slots (..) assigned to your country (....) are in use"

*P.S.:I haven't tried the IE trick,the FF one is working like a charm for me. sorry for opera users*


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 17, 2006)

The FF trick is working fine for me too, this is the best technique so far.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks gary it worked for me ....like charm.........


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 18, 2006)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> thanks gary it worked for me ....like charm.........


pls do not spam by posting a thnax post just use the thanx button


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> kool ....


u are the first one after mods to get a custom user title


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2006)

its nt a user title he is banned


----------



## vikasg03 (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks vishal
u are made for others
gr8. Your all tutorials are really very ultimate and shows that u are more creative than others
thanks
vikas


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 25, 2006)

update:the firefox trick which i suggested will ruin ur java runtime envirment


----------



## sujithtom (Aug 6, 2006)

Thnx a million Vishal


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanx gr8 liink....

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks pal
but how to download from rapidshare
how to download 500Mb file because it has got download limit for free user can anyone help me..


----------



## ACPigeon (Aug 28, 2006)

Visha -- It isn't working for me. All I get is a blank white page.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 28, 2006)

Seems that this trick doesnt work any more!
U can take a look here for other working methods:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34176


----------



## hanwant (Sep 2, 2006)

Good Job !!


----------



## tech_freak (Sep 3, 2006)

no trick is working out for me please help!!!!..
i have tried the guardster proxy trick,the google translation trick,annonymizer trick,megaupload premium account generator trick nothing is working out..
please some trick to get a free slot for downloading in megaupload.


----------



## mariner (Sep 8, 2006)

Another way for firefox users only!( same as described above.works 100 %)

First go to


CODE
*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/



Click Install Now to install addon.

Restart Firefox. Tool-->User Agent Switcher--->Options--->Options

Click User Agents--->Add

Type the following or copy paste.

Description: MEGAUPLOAD

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Alexa Toolbar)

Click OK twice to finish adding User Agent.

From now,

before downloading any file on megaupload just go Tools--> User Agent Switcher--->MEGAUPLOAD

FOR INTERNET EXPLORER USERS

Start->run-> type regedit -> Press ok

You will see a Plus Sign in Front of "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" Press that. Similarly Press Plus sign for Others

* Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE->SOFTWARE->Microsoft->Windows->CurrentVersion->Internet Settings->5.0->User Agent->Post Platform

* Right click on Post Platform > New > String Value > type Alexa Toolbar Then Press Enter

IF U R USING IE 7

Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE->SOFTWARE->Microsoft->Windows->CurrentVersion->Internet Settings->User Agent->Post Platform

* Right click on Post Platform > New > String Value > type Alexa Toolbar Then Press Enter

Then restart PC.

This fixes will let megaupload think that you have the megaupload toolbar (alexa) installed in your computer so you are able to download without any limit.

enjoy !


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 2, 2006)

For firefox, the easiest direct way is:
Type: about:config in the Firefox address bar
-Search for general.useragent.extra.firefox
-Double click on it
-Change the default text with this: Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 2, 2006)

Heard this kind of trick works for rapidshare as well, but not really sure. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Rathod Sudhir (Jun 3, 2007)

None Of the above mentioned tricks are workin for me  ...
could any one please specify what to do ???


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 4, 2007)

Tankx Gupta


----------

